# ryobi router/table problem



## RODNEY86 (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm sort off ne to routing and I bought a new ryobi router table recently the ART-3.... I have been given a second hand Ryobi Router the ERT-1150V..... Two things... the router did not have either a 1/2" or 1/4" collet with it.... can these be bought separately and if so where would I be able to get the 1/4" collet?? secondly this router will not attach to the router table (there are no suitable holes on the table) even though it says in the table manuel that the ERT-1150V can be used with the table !!!!! Not sure what I can do.... I'd appreciate any help or advice on this ..... many thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rodney

You can mount any router to table you just need to drill some more holes to mount it, use the black sub base plate for a template.

Collets yes you can buy them on your side of the pond..just need to dig a little bit.
But not all Ryobi routers will take on the 1/2" collets 

===



RODNEY86 said:


> I'm sort off ne to routing and I bought a new ryobi router table recently the ART-3.... I have been given a second hand Ryobi Router the ERT-1150V..... Two things... the router did not have either a 1/2" or 1/4" collet with it.... can these be bought separately and if so where would I be able to get the 1/4" collet?? secondly this router will not attach to the router table (there are no suitable holes on the table) even though it says in the table manuel that the ERT-1150V can be used with the table !!!!! Not sure what I can do.... I'd appreciate any help or advice on this ..... many thanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Rodney


----------



## Router Newbie (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Rodney and welcome. I am also new as you will see, but I did Google your router and the Ryobi ERT 1150 V and VN take 1/4 inch and 3/8 inch collets. If you turn your router upside down and press a piece of paper over the edges and apply pressure over the holes, you will get a pretty good impression, which you can then use to guide you where to drill new holes for mounting. Good luck.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The first thing to do is remove the sub base plate from your router. You will very often find additional hidden holes designed for table mounting. If not then the sub base plate is a perfect template for marking the hole location.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Rodney

Try ringing Trend 01923 249911 for collets. That model doesn't show on their compatibility chart, but there are not many different types of collets and one of the ones they do probably fits.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to out little group of fanatics..were not dangerous, (just the old ones, they bite) I know some Ryobi Routers don't have removable bases. I know some Ryobi router tables use a clamp arrangement to hold the router to the table...Myself I use some silly putty shaped like a pan cake and set the router on it and pressed down gently to form a impression then drilled the holes in the table.....the trick is to make damn sure the center hole is centered with the center hole on the table....

Good luck,
"G"


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Rodney. I'm one of the older ones, but I don't bite, I gore people.  I would go with putting the lexan base on the router table, centring it very carefully, and _not being afraid to drill the holes and then countersink them._ If you miss, you can always rotate the base and try again. Also, first make a template of the table holes on a piece of clear acetate, and see if there are holes in the router bottom that will fit the holes in the table.

Lining up holes with a base or table is a bit of a PITA, as I reminded myself today as I attached the base for a pattern-following thingy. Good luck, I'm sure you will solve the problem satisfactorily.

I have a Ryobi table and Mastercraft router (Canadian Tire house brand, probably chinese and maybe the same as Ryobi) which work marvellously together.


----------

